# Animals & MBTI



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

What animals match which type? Wolf: ENTJ. Lion: ENTJ/ESTP. Tiger: INTJ. Bear: ISTP. Dog: ISTJ. Feel free to add any others.


----------



## nkuce (Nov 22, 2011)

*Extroverts (types beginning with “E”):*​ ENTJ: king of the jungle
ENTP: charming and clever
ESTJ: strict and aggressive
ESTP: subtle and opportunistic
ENFJ: loyal and affectionate
ENFP: spontaneous and creative
ESFJ: gentle and caring
ESFP: fun and entertaining​ *Introverts (types beginning with “I”): *​ INTJ: solitary hunter
INTP: wise and calm
ISTJ: slow but tough
ISTP: secretive and unpredictable
INFJ: rare and fascinating
INFP: free spirited and kind
ISFJ: territorial and protective
ISFP: harmless and sensitive​
​


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

My phone won't show the picture big enough. I can see Lion and Tiger for ENTJ and INTJ respectively.


----------



## nkuce (Nov 22, 2011)

Mysteryman said:


> My phone won't show the picture big enough. I can see Lion and Tiger for ENTJ and INTJ respectively.


ESTP looks like Hyena


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Could you please give me a list of the others? It's bugging me.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

@Mysteryman

Entj – lion
Intj – tiger
Entp – parrot
Intp – owl
Estj – wolf
Istj – tortoise
Estp – hyena
Istp – snake
Enfj – dog
Infj – panda
Enfp – orangutan
Infp – seal
Esfj – elephant
Isfj – rhino
Esfp – dolphin
Isfp – kitten


----------



## CrimsonWillow (Nov 24, 2012)

I read a lot around the internet that an INTJ-suitable animal is an octopus.


----------



## 37th (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys should check out daemonism. On our forum we have an analysis for probably every animal you can think of and
very many of them include possible personality types. 
I'm an ISTJ and my form (which fits me on literally every point) is sand cat. But snow leopard, red panda and lynx also fits me almost perfectly


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been both a lion and a tiger as an ENTJ.... I consider myself to be an amibivert... I go back and forth within the social environment, when I am alone I am happy when I am by myself I am calm. I have a very extroverted side when I have to during certain situations, but otherwise; I prefer to work alone. I feel that if things aren't going right why not just do them yourself? It's not a very ENTJ trait because according to Myers Briggs, ENTJ's require people to follow their lead and "hold them up" in order to achieve major accomplishments... Maybe I am an INTJ but I highly doubt it because I am loud, boisterous and love to talk to people. But on the flip side I enjoy being alone, being able to reflect and do whatever I want without having to worry about anyone other than myself.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP are not hyenas.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTJ – Lion
INTJ – Cat
ENTP – Capuchin Monkey
INTP – Owl
ESTJ – Bald Eagle
ISTJ – Beaver
ESTP – Red Fox
ISTP – Ocelot
ENFJ – Horse
INFJ – Swan
ENFP – Dolphin
INFP – Sea Turtle
ESFJ – Dog
ISFJ – Bear
ESFP – Peafowl
ISFP – Deer

Biology cannot exactly be matched with MBTI but this is quite fun. I've tried to avoid animals usually perceived as ugly or unpleasant although most of the time their bad reputation is unwarranted.


----------



## nkuce (Nov 22, 2011)

Raichu said:


> @Mysteryman
> 
> Entj – lion
> Intj – tiger
> ...


I wonder who could have possibly gone so wrong to create this?


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Shamy said:


> ENTJ – Lion
> INTJ – Cat
> ENTP – Capuchin Monkey
> INTP – Owl
> ...



I resent being called a monkey.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Mercutio said:


> I resent being called a monkey.


Monkeys are extremely smart, adaptable and intuitive animals and incredibly helpful to research.
I honestly can't understand why people don't like them.

Plus capuchin monkeys are cute.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Shamy said:


> ENTJ – Lion
> INTJ – Cat
> ENTP – Capuchin Monkey
> INTP – Owl
> ...


I've never seen deer for ISFP, but that's a good one (I'd accept sloths or cats as well).

I don't think there's a better animal for INTJs than an octopus.

ENTP: capuchin monkey, hahaha

I had to google ocelot, that's an awesome animal, now I'm jealous of ISTPs once again.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

ENFJ: Horse
INFJ: Deer
ENFP: Dolphin
INFP: Swan

ENTJ: Gorilla 
INTJ: Octopus
ENTP: Monkey
INTP: Owl

ESFP: Lion
ISFP: Cat
ESTP: Wolf
ISTP: Tiger

ESFJ: Sheepdog
ISFJ: Herring
ESTJ: Badger
ISTJ: Ox


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Shamy said:


> Monkeys are extremely smart, adaptable and intuitive animals and incredibly helpful to research.
> 
> I honestly can't understand why people don't like them.
> 
> ...



Well when you put it that way it doesn't seem so bad..


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

grumpy cat is an INTJ, notice the ''glare of death' and frown


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

INTP are Owls?
hmmm
*points to profile picture*

Just look at that bored look on his face


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

It's funny to look at all the different MBTI animal charts people come up with. I saw wolf thrown around out there for INFJ's. I probably identify w/owl, but thats already taken by the intp's :wink: How about an Aye-Aye?:laughing: 

Aye-Ayes, Aye-Aye Pictures, Aye-Aye Facts - National Geographic


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

> Sara Jessica Parker - ​Horse
> 
> ​


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Raichu said:


> @Mysteryman
> 
> Entj – lion
> Intj – tiger
> ...


**Cat*
Se has claws remember :kitteh:


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> INTP are Owls?
> hmmm
> *points to profile picture*
> 
> Just look at that bored look on his face


If it does not amuse you, read #5 from this article.


----------



## yumchesspie (Jun 30, 2014)

I have three cats, and they all have different personalities. One is the typical reserved, bird-watching, creature of habit type. She's still pretty adaptable though, so she's either ISTJ or ISTP. She definitely scans her environment before making a move. She turns into a loyal and possessive ISFJ for me though (not that ISFJs are possessive in general). :3 Remember that cats have heightened senses and great memories (usually), so most are probably sensors.

Another one of the cats is more unassuming and less deliberate than the former. She'd probably be an ISFP. 

The other cat, however, is like an ENFP or ENTP somehow. He can't get enough attention, he schemes, he's extremely vocal, doesn't seem to learn from mistakes, plays much more than the others and is more likely to *hunt* one of his toys than a real lizard or bug, which reflects his preference for the symbolic and abstract. He's also charming and manipulative. His memory sucks and he wants to be fed again immediately after he was just fed. He is very intelligent but fails to reflect on past mistakes and appears to feel no shame or even fear of being caught stealing a pork chop from the counter.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Makes me think the other way round, can animals have mbti types?


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

If animals have mbti types the I have already typed my cat she is an ISFJ.


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

I think INTPs are sloths on the outside, owls on the inside.


----------



## Distort (Aug 31, 2012)

Owls are ironically rather unintelligent (even for a bird)! The "wise" cliche is a myth.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

ENTJ - _Accipitridae_
ENTP - _Corvidae_
INTJ - _Strigidae_ & _Tytonidae_
INTP - _Falconidae_

ENFJ - _Gruidae_
ENFP - _Psittacoidea_
INFJ - _Trochilidae_
INFP - _Paradisaedae_


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Raichu said:


> @Mysteryman
> 
> Entj – lion
> Intj – tiger
> ...


Wtf. First two things that came up in my mind: @Drunk Parrot and the fact that at primary school i made a lecture about the seal because it was my favorite animal :laughing:


----------



## sin is happiness (May 12, 2016)

Dogs: ENFJ
Cats: ISFP


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

This was the most recent thread on this I could find.

ISTJ - Lizard or meerkat or beaver
ESTJ - Grizzly bear
ISFJ - Duck or sparrow 
ESFJ - Mother wolf. Pack wolf not lone wolf obviously. Or maybe chicken. Something that's very group orientated can't think of what.
INFJ - Elephant
ENFJ - Swan 
INTJ - Fox 
ENTJ - Lion
ISTP - Snake or lone wolf
ESTP - Monkey
ISFP - Koala bear on speed/acid or lemur
ESFP - Dog or otter
INFP - Bunny rabbit or pony
ENFP - Dolphin 
INTP - Owl 
ENTP - Squirrel or pelican


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP:* BUNNIES!*
INFJ: Owl.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

*SJ's*
ISTJ - Horses
ISFJ - Bears
ESTJ - Lions
ESFJ - Kangaroos 

*SP's*
ISTP - Raccoons 
ISFP - Deer
ESTP - Monkeys
ESFP - Rabbits

*NT's*
INTJ - Tigers
INTP - Turtles
ENTJ - Eagles
ENTP - Parrots

*NF's*
INFJ - Wolves
INFP - Whales
ENFJ - Elephants 
ENFP - Squirrels


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

A Lone Wolf said:


> *SJ's*
> ISTJ - Horses
> ISFJ - Bears
> ESTJ - Lions
> ...


I really like your choices for ESFJ, ISTP and INTP. And especially ISFP that is spot on. If you watch the movie Bambi he is such an ISFP as well. I totally forgot about ISFP being like deers.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

SJ's
ISTJ - Hippos
ISFJ - Horses, Bears, Rhinos, Giraffes...
ESTJ - Lions
ESFJ - Dogs, elephants...

SP's
ISTP - Foxes, cats, hyenas...
ISFP - Deers
ESTP - Snakes, sharks, cheetahs...
ESFP - Rabbits/Bunnies, Dogs(2)

NT's
INTJ - Tigers
INTP - Owls, turtles...
ENTJ - Eagles
ENTP - Parrots, chimpanzees...

NF's
INFJ - Pandas, wolves...
INFP - Seals, whales, marine otters...
ENFJ - Dolphins 
ENFP - Monkeys, otters, pengüins...

As for dogs, there are types for breeds:
Retrievers - ENFJ
Sheppards - ESFJ
Hunting dogs - ESFP
Spaniels - ISFP
...


----------



## Mayaa (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't want to be a seal...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Cats are my soulmates. :kitteh:


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Sve said:


> SJ's
> ISTJ - Hippos
> ISFJ - Horses, Bears, Rhinos, Giraffes...
> ESTJ - Lions
> ...


u fuckin wot m8?


----------



## Mayaa (Jun 23, 2016)

whale WHALE?? Why am I a whale ?? D:


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

B3LIAL said:


> u fuckin wot m8?


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ena_(Crocuta_crocuta)_-_1472-6785-10-9-S4.oga


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Sve said:


> Retrievers - ENFJ
> Sheppards - ESFJ
> Hunting dogs - ESFP
> Spaniels - ISFP
> ...


I don't know much about other spaniel breeds, but Springers and English Cockers are raging extraverts. There might be a difference between the show type and the working type I don't know about, but I know at least show cockers as the most bubbly, playful, friendly dogs you could meet.

ISFP... Chihuahuas, maybe.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

compulsiverambler said:


> I don't know much about other spaniel breeds, but Springers and English Cockers are raging extraverts. There might be a difference between the show type and the working type I don't know about, but I know at least show cockers as the most bubbly, playful, friendly dogs you could meet.
> 
> ISFP... Chihuahuas, maybe.


I think I could be the one wrong. That typing went from my experience. The spaniels I met were completely introverts who wanted to keep themselves in other rooms alone by themselves, but, yeah. Out of it they might be extroverted.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I've seen some people like to put cat as ISTP, I disagree with that. ISTP is an insensitive personality, and cats are pretty much sensitive creatures.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Comrade Maxim said:


> I've seen some people like to put cat as ISTP, I disagree with that. ISTP is an insensitive personality, and cats are pretty much sensitive creatures.


ISTPs can be sensitive but they don't like to show it at all, in fact, when they do it is with very very closed ones, as the humans can be for the cats.
Cats are territorial, hunters, and not emotionally expressive, they express affection in the way ISTP's _archetype_ is supposed to.


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

From mere observation I would think that each individual animal has a distinct personality like a person. Whether or not they have the same cognitive functions or could be classified by the same dichotomies is simply unknown at present, as far as I know.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

ISFJ and a cat. I have 2 cats and I relate to them! They sleep a lot, are generally easygoing but get angry when other animals come on their territory, at home they're the kings of the castle but they don't stray far from what they know. ISFJs seem to have this image of being all lovely and soft, and similarly cats don't seem particularly scary, they're cuddly and cute...until you piss them off.

Cat's have a reputation for being quite cold, but I've had quite a lot of cats over the years and they've all been very loving and even clingy


----------



## hootie (Jul 15, 2017)

I've always had a thing to owls and turtles. I felt like and old soul who acted instinctively but within reason; I've been stuck in Ni- Ti for a really long time. Pandas seem too comfy and fluffy to me; we're not all that affectionate and we do tend to find logic in our insights


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Psyche Aqua said:


> ISTPs can be sensitive but they don't like to show it at all, in fact, when they do it is with very very closed ones, as the humans can be for the cats.
> Cats are territorial, hunters, and not emotionally expressive, they express affection in the way ISTP's _archetype_ is supposed to.


"ISTP's are sensitive but they dont like to show it"
lol, laughable at best. So that means they're arent sensitive? I'm an ISFP and I dont show my sensitivity much often.

So are humans hunters (Humans hunt also for meat arent they, humans need to eat meat to live), territorial (You're living in a country with territory, right?), you make no sense. It does not mean all vegetarians are Feelers and all carnivorous are Thinkers. Following your logic, all humans are T because we all live inside a country.

Cats fit for ISFP perfectly, they can be a loving creature, they can love their master, they can act very adorable and love the human that is flatironing them, that is a sensitive trait. Why you always see cats only inside cities and never outside? It's a sign that shows that they're dependent, they're also second common animal that gets to be as a pet, which is also shows dependence. Feelers are
dependent, Thinkers aren't dependent, hence why cats fit ISFP's perfectly.

I seen alot of people associate ISFP's with sloths, like what? Hell no. I dont see any associations of ISFP's with sloths, sloths are just "lazy" slow and sleep loving creatures, yeah... So much of an ISFP association.

Infact I think Wolfs are more associable with ISTP's, Independent? Check! lone? Check! Adventurious? Check! Emotionless? Check, check and check.


ISFP's associated with sloths? ISTP's associated with Cats?
I call this bias and bullshit.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Comrade Maxim said:


> "ISTP's are sensitive but they dont like to show it"
> lol, laughable at best. So that means they're arent sensitive? I'm an ISFP and I dont show my sensitivity much often.
> 
> So are humans hunters (Humans hunt also for meat arent they, humans need to eat meat to live), territorial (You're living in a country with territory, right?), you make no sense. It does not mean all vegetarians are Feelers and all carnivorous are Thinkers. Following your logic, all humans are T because we all live inside a country.
> ...


First of all, control your emotions. The only thing I get from your post is your psychological wrath because your beloved animal get close to your type but doesn't match it... If you had the means to prove this you would've done it a more proper, calm way.

The "hunters" lacked something. Feelers are hunters, of course, but a feeler, as a general case, which is what we're discussing about, will provide direct affection such as dogs do, while the thinkers, again, as a general case, will take their time to develop visible affection shows, in fact, something cats do to prove their affection to their owners is bringing them their hunted prey.

Thinkers aren't necessarily independent and being in cities doesn't make them dependent by any means. Horses are dependent animals but they live in green fields, what would this make them? And how would you define dependent at a general concept? By definition;


> 1. relying on someone or something else for aid, support, etc.
> 2. conditioned or determined by something else; contingent:
> Our trip is dependent on the weather.


This doesn't seem to match outside the definition of the MBTI's Thinking dimension, who is interpreted as _Rational, efficient and direct_. In fact, why wouldn't a Thinker be dependent of something it is efficient/worth depending? And this isn't even a thing since basic dependency is a much primitive trait that doesn't have much weight in the most abstract part of the human psyche _cognition_.

As another part.
Wolves as ISTPs are just stereotypes. Wolves are social animals who are roughly strict with said social hierarchies, don't go for the hunt impulse but rather plan strategically acting with a strong follow of it and hunt in packs, if anything, they're ENFJs or ENTJs.
That's actually something for you, since it proves that people will try to match based on very basic stereotypes, but it definitely has nothing to do with cats. You actually used it to twist the meanings of my posts.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Panda? I don't know about that. It seems the basis for associating pandas to INFJ is solely the rarity of the type, instead of focusing on characteristics common for INFJs. 

Personally, I relate more to owls. Pandas are cute, though.


----------

